# Invitation to Tooting Mid-Summer Races



## timothysutton1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tooting Bec Lido have invited Brockwell Swimmers to their Mid-Summer races happening Wednesday 17th June at 6:30pm. Each team will include four swimmers, all doing four lengths in rotation for sixteen lengths, e.g. each member will swim four 100 yard lengths.

Cost is £12 per swimmer on a first come first serve basis. If you want to take part please contact us (confirming your age). As usual this is more about the taking part than winning, but you never know!

Go team Brockwell - www.brockwellswimmers.com


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2015)

timothysutton1 said:


> Tooting Bec Lido have invited Brockwell Swimmers to their Mid-Summer races happening Wednesday 17th June at 6:30pm. Each team will include four swimmers, all doing four lengths in rotation for sixteen lengths, e.g. each member will swim four 100 yard lengths.
> 
> Cost is £12 per swimmer on a first come first serve basis. If you want to take part please contact us (confirming your age). As usual this is more about the taking part than winning, but you never know!
> 
> Go team Brockwell - www.brockwellswimmers.com


I've assuming that your title of 'mid-winter races' was a mistake, so I've edited it


----------



## timothysutton1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the edit. Much appreciated.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Tooting Lido Swimming Relays*






An incredible turn out for the Mid Summer Relays at Tooting Bec Lido Swimming on Wednesday night. A total of 34 teams, each 4 strong, swam four lengths each, 16 in total. The strange thing though is the third swimmer actually does the last length. Weird maths.





Brockwell Swimmers Team 1: Jayne, Michael, Tim and Clive (plus rainbow).





Brockwell Swimmers Team 2: Jen, Corrina, Nick and Josh

Brockwell Swimmers entered two teams: one in the 100-150 age bracket and the other just tucked in under the 200 bracket. With so many swimmers in the water things did get a little chaotic sometimes, and with no markings at the bottom of the pool it was sometimes difficult to follow a straight line. A few bumps were had but because of the friendly spirit of the event this did not prove a problem.
















OK, we might not have won anything, but what fun we had. Big thanks to the South London Swimming club for putting on another well organised event. Really looking forward to the next.


----------

